# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الأربعاء 18 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 18 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها 
(Wednesday 18.III.2015 (GMT+1  UEFA Champions League 
20:45 FC Barcelona -Manchester City
TV ZIMBO
Eutelsat 10°E - 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2
RTS1
-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band
N1 / NERIT
-Eutelsat 3°E -12734 V 16750 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
Stan Sport
-Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss
HTB(NTV Russia
-Azerspace 46°E -11135 H 27500 -FTA
-Yamal 54.9E -12604 V 16080 -FTA
-ABS 75°E -11105 H 43200 -FTA
Comedy Channel (Georgia)
-Astra 4.8°E -12703 H 2100 -FTA(DVB-S2
-AzerSpace 46°E -11174 V 28800 -FTA
Rah-e-Farda TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
AZTV Azerbaycan
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Qellat TV
-NSS 57°E -11185 V 1210 -FTA
Ariana National
-Express 53°E -11470 H 4800 -FTA
Negaah TV
-Yahsat 52.5°E 11785 H 27500 -FTA
-ST2 88°E -11051 V 6999 -FTA
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
GBS Kenya
-Eutelsat 10°E -3729 R 10321 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-band
TV 3 Ghana
-Intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band
-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss(West Africa
Maiwand TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11785 H 27500 -FTA
-ST2 88°E -11060 V 4600 -FTA
TV Moçambique 1
-Eutelsat 10°E -10748 V 4000-FTA (DVB-S2
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band
3 Sport TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA
Bolivia TV
-Intelsat 55.5°W-3759 H 2963 -FTA (C-Band
-Intelsat 55.5°W-3763 H 3000 -FTA (DVB-S2) (C-Band 
20:45 BV Borussia Dortmund -Juventus
ZDF
-Astra 19.2°E -11953 H 27500 -FTA
-HotBird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -FTA
ZDF HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11361 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2
RTS Deux
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss
RTS Deux HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2
RSI La 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG
RSI La 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG
SRF Zwei
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss
SRF Zwei HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2
OBN
-Eutelsat 16°E -11304 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
1TV Georgia
-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
-TurkSat 42°E -11472 H 23450 -FTA/Biss
-HellasSat 39°E -11663 H 5925 -FTA/Biss
Armenia TV Region
-Eutelsat 36°E -12629 H 3444 -Biss( DVB-S2
IRIB Varesh
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-ST2 88°E -11050 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band  Maroc -Botola Pro 
20:30 Renaissance de Berkane - Fath Union Sport de Rabat
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA
-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA  Tunisian League 
14:00 Etoile Sportive du Sahel - Jeunesse Sportive Kairouanaise
Hannibal TV
-Nile sat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band 
14:00 Stade Gabésien - Club Africain
Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 
-Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band
-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA  Asian Champions League 
15:30 Naft Tehran - Alshabab
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band 
18:20 Alahli - Teraktor Sazi Tabriz
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band  Gulf Clubs Championship 
16:15 AlNasr- Al Manama
Alkass one
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Galaxy 97°W -11898 V 22000 -FTA
Alkass One HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
Dubai Sports1
-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA
-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA
Dubai Sports 1 HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
Sharjah Sports
-Nilesat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA
Oman Sport
-Nile Sat 7°W-10796 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12455 H 27500 -FTA
Oman Sport HD
-Badr 26°E -12455 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W- 12111 H 27500 -FTA
Bahrain Sports 1
-Badr26°E-12226 H 27500 -FTA
Kuwait Sport
-Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA
Kuwait Sport HD
-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA 
18:00 Alfaisaly - AlJahra
Alkass one
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Galaxy 97°W -11898 V 22000 -FTA
Alkass One HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
AD Sports 2
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA
AD Sports 2 HD
-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
Dubai Sports1
-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA
-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA
Dubai Sports 1 HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA
Sharjah Sports
-Nilesat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA
Oman Sport
-Nile Sat 7°W-10796 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12455 H 27500 -FTA
Oman Sport HD
-Badr 26°E -12455 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W- 12111 H 27500 -FTA
Bahrain Sports 1
-Badr26°E-12226 H 27500 -FTA
Kuwait Sport
-Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA
Kuwait Sport HD
-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA
Saudi Sports 1
-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA
Saudi Sport-1 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA  Turkey Cup 
19:30 Kayserispor -Sivasspor
A Haber
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW (Digiturk
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E-11883 V 4800 -FTA/Biss
A Haber HD
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  Azerbaijan first division 
15:00 Inter – Qabala
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss  African Youth Cup 2015 
18:00 Nigeria-Ghana
ORTM
-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA  Arabian Gulf Futsal Cup 
14:00 Oman -United Arab Emirates
Alkass Two
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
Alkass Two HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2 
16:00 Kuwait -Qatar
Alkass Two
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
Alkass Two HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2

----------

